# The Latest From The Hive!!



## tjetsgrig

Kickin' Dash Chevelle! Anyone want to venture a guess at et and mph for chance to win a "Stinger"? Let 'er rip fellas!!! I'll be in Mexico all week, leaving Monday, winner will be anounced when I return! Thanks fellas!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I guess .41et @ 37mph ?


----------



## tazman052186

Im going to guess. But whats volts running on? But my guess is 40 mph et .552


----------



## tjetsgrig

2 car batts run in series!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh heck, I'll take a stab at it!! .380 @ 62 mph???


----------



## clydeomite

.616 @ 36 MPh
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## 70ss

.372 @ 61mph


----------



## dtomol

my guess is.39 at 41mph


----------



## FastZ28

.610 @ 36mph


----------



## XracerHO

.553 @ 40mph


----------



## Super Coupe

[email protected] 38 MPH :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bondoman2k

OK. My guess is based on 'assumptions' of what's in the car. But...
Gonna say.. 345 @ 64 mph. 
Ron (Bondo)


----------



## plymouth71

.355 60mph


----------



## tjd241

.554 42mph :dude:


----------



## macmagee

*chevelle*

I will say .575 @ 40 mph


----------



## tabcomary

*Wire Question*

Why does he have a wire run to the wheelie bar? Static dissipation is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## alpink

that wire holds the back of the gear plate in place more securely than the clamp can. the torque that is developed will rip the crown gear apart if the gear plate lifts or shifts even a little. trial and error to come up with that innovation. lots of error. I have to exclude myself from this guessing game. I have an inside contact! LOL.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ahh, first chassis question, I actually thought there would be more! Al is correct, it's to keep the gearplate planted, otherwise........bafffzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz and a minor "thermal event"!


----------



## alpink

I am liking the incorporation of the MagnaTraction style electrics and I am assuming that you still have brush cups installed.
magnets? armature .. stacks..ohms ... timing?


----------



## tjetsgrig

No Al, no brush tubes, just the Mag Trac electrics, this give me more tunability! Evolution is the name of the game here bruthah!!!!


----------



## partspig

Nice build grig! Some things on that car I have seen before, but not on drag cars! Crossover stuff is cool! And then there are the things I see that are new to me! That sneaky little wire for one!!  Good job!! pig


----------



## bondoman2k

Trust me guys, this thing will fly! (I have seen what these mods will do personally!) :thumbsup:
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Dragula

tjetsgrig said:


> No Al, no brush tubes, just the Mag Trac electrics, this give me more tunability! Evolution is the name of the game here bruthah!!!!


Check out my xllerated projects thread jim,we think alike.
Chris


----------



## alpink

Chris, I cannot speak for Sgrig, but Hank and I would love to have you attend our October 27 drag race in Skippack PA. details can be found in my thread on the races and events forum.


----------



## tjetsgrig

alpink said:


> Chris, I cannot speak for Sgrig, but Hank and I would love to have you attend our October 27 drag race in Skippack PA. details can be found in my thread on the races and events forum.


C'mon Al, Chris & I go waaaaay back, it would be great to finally meet him in person!

JS


----------



## Dragula

hey Jim I need a factory quad rewound,get in touch with me.Al,i will do my best to get left and come,cant promise anything with 2 little ones and all.
Chris


----------



## alpink

Chris, I fully understand. family always comes first man. maybe we can come see you some day then. LOL keep on keepin on and don't be a stranger. at least no stranger than usual.
now,
if we can just find swamper gene! 

!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

My guess is a .640 @ 35 mph.

Boosted


----------



## joegri

*call me a cheater !!!*

i don,t no much about fast but, i,m gonna get on boosted hip!! yep i,m gonna agree with the boost that way if we n i say we win we,ll have to share the spoils!! lool, this is way fun. n where is swapper g? al you agree swapper is/was a great asset to the HT.


----------



## alpink

I have met him as we are in the same general area. he has helped more people with their tracks than i can count and has had a store or two too.
he is missed here for sure.
he will turn up again, don't worry.


----------



## Bill Hall

Yeah yeah the fastest guy in our solar system by a 1/4 mile....:thumbsup:

...but what always catches my eye is Jim's commitment to craftsmanship and tireless attention to detail. 

It's very easy to overlook and take for granted in macro. Check it.


----------



## alpink

no more guesses before he returns?


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok, Im back! I'll give it a little longer!

Thanks Bill!!!!


----------



## tjetsgrig

XracerHO said:


> .553 @ 40mph


Xracer got it!! .551 @ 40.2 mph! Hidin' in the basement eh?? PM me yor contact info and mailing address! I will be doin' this again fellas, so keep checkin' out "The Hive" I guess this will be my "official" thread then!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## tazman052186

tazman052186 said:


> Im going to guess. But whats volts running on? But my guess is 40 mph et .552





XracerHO said:


> .553 @ 40mph


I would say its close between me and xracer. I have .552 and he has .553 both have 40 mph.


----------



## tjetsgrig

tazman052186 said:


> I would say its close between me and xracer. I have .552 and he has .553 both have 40 mph.


Jeez Taz, sorry, guess you get one too! Got a 2fer guys, woo hoo!!!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## alpink

*yeah*

yeah, they both should get one, yeah :tongue:


----------



## tazman052186

Wasnt trying to make a problem just rereading and seen we both where close.


----------



## alpink

taz, no problem, I know Jim very well and if he was bothered by it he would have said so. the ETs are so close he would have awarded two if he had noticed from the start. I'll subsidize any expense beyond what he is prepared to absorb.


----------



## tjetsgrig

tazman052186 said:


> Wasnt trying to make a problem just rereading and seen we both where close.


No problem here Taz! Need your info! :thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

Pm sent


----------



## XracerHO

It's just amazing that you can get HO cars to go that fast in the 1/4 mile! Like your choice of bodies: '69 Chevelle. :thumbsup:
PM sent, Thks RL


----------



## tjetsgrig

XracerHO said:


> It's just amazing that you can get HO cars to go that fast in the 1/4 mile! Like your choice of bodies: '69 Chevelle. :thumbsup:
> PM sent, Thks RL


It's only because I'm mental XR........thanks.

JS


----------



## TGM2054

MENTAL???? Fanatical yes, mental...... possibly! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

As I always say ~ Put the Pedal to the Mental !~


----------



## tazman052186

tjetsgrig did you get my PM.


----------



## tjetsgrig

*Therapy!!*

Lots of crap lately, here's a little therapy!


----------



## tazman052186

Very cool


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice!!! Good to see the hive is busy with some cool builds. Why, there as sweet as honey,LOL. BZZZZZZ....... :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## alpink

are those custom silifoam fronts too?


----------



## tjetsgrig

alpink said:


> are those custom silifoam fronts too?


Yes they are!!


----------



## alpink

I AM impressed!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

How much pal??


----------



## bobhch

tjetsgrig said:


> Lots of crap lately, here's a little therapy!


Very Cool indeed!!!!

Bz


----------



## tjetsgrig

*Been Workin' My Brass Off*

I needed a break from all the pancake stuff, so I ventured in to another realm.......BRASS!!! Here ya go fellas, enjoy! AND.....it's a rocketship!!!!


----------



## alpink

side winder is sweet!


----------



## tjetsgrig

Thanks Al! It's a little dirty from trueing the tires, just gotta clean it up some. I really enjoyed this build, it kinda kicked the refresh button for me, I really needed a break. Thanks everyone for your patience, I didn't want to put out an inferior product. Sometimes ya just gotta step back!! Now it's back to my regular broadcast!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Very Nice, been working on one of those angle winders myself, I suppose that is not a "stock can motor"

Boosted


----------



## alpink

boosted, not any more. look at the custom wound arm beside the chassis and then look at the can in one of the last pictures. 
see what I mean?


----------



## slotcarman12078

A rolling projectile!!! I bet that sucker flies!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

anglewindus brass-a-saurus!

Always one of my favs.


----------



## slotto

That is cool. I always wanted to try that.


----------



## SouthLyonBen

did you cut the side of the can or did it come like that? Are the mags in the can stock or something from an inline donor shoved in? Pretty cool at any rate.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Al I see now, I was so taken by the chassis, I did not even pay attention to the fat wound arm setting beside. Video PLEASE

Boosted


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

WOWZERS, that is a pan car.

Finish line here I am.

Rob


----------



## joegri

*brass slotcar porn*

i like the brass porn !! seems i just weaned myself away from brass for a lil while and BAM... an anglewinder shows up on the pages of HT. that chassis is just hot man. nice job on all the bends looks just fine. guess i,ll have to try another brass later this winter. if its back to regular programing did you get my pm for a motor? just wondering.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Thanks fellas! Holes were already in the can, it's equipped with BSRT poly motor magnets..........


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

For Shame!!!!!

A roundy round?? Has the "hive been infected" (RE anyone lol?)

I'm telling the straight line gods!!!

Jim I was just tonite at sidejobjohnny's, who just got a sweet MaxTrack, and he has a ton of $$$$ Brass stuff and some of em ya cant even hear run. Can you say smoooooooooooooth?!?!?!?! lol

Nice Job bud :dude:


----------



## tjetsgrig

Dude, I'm tellin' ya, ya can't even hear this thing go down the track, the guide flag in the slot is the only thing you can hear!!!!! I may have to do another and start marketing these bad boys! Then comes evolution and I won't rest until I build the bad a****est brass car there is!!!!! You know me, there won't be a better one by the time I'm done, somethimg else to shoot for!!!!

JS


----------



## slotto

Yes, video please!!!


----------



## WesJY

yeah I agree with them . please do the video!! 

Can't wait to see the chassis done. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Brass just has that old school charm about it! Very cool. Got a body in mind for that rocket?


----------



## JordanZ870

There is just something about an anglewinder....:thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig

*Jewelry*

Some eye candy!!


----------



## joegri

*holloween is comming get yer candy now!*

can you pass that bowl of candy over to me please? i thought that the purple one was mine but i noticed that its a triple lama. i,d like to see a yellow yellowjacket spinning in a chassis. side note i got my 16 ohma in the otherday and spun er up yesterday! sounds good to me.... another fine product from the hive. thanx jim for your craftsmanship!


----------



## sidejobjon

tjetsgrig said:


> I needed a break from all the pancake stuff, so I ventured in to another realm.......BRASS!!! Here ya go fellas, enjoy! AND.....it's a rocketship!!!!


Jim,
Do you wind these bad boys also? Looks like you got the axles nice & square.
Cross between a Dyna- Brute & a Riggen. With the Winter coming they are alot off fun to build. What body are you planning?
Great build
SJJ


----------



## tjetsgrig

Hey thanks SJJ!! Dont know on the body yet, the guide flag/pickup assembly broke off, I need to design a new one. You comin' to the drags the 27th? It'd be nice to see ya!

JS


----------



## dtomol

*How fast*

I am guessing at .49 at 48 mph.


----------



## sidejobjon

Jim,
As long as Joe Skylark drives, I ll be there & no nightmare like April.
SJJ


----------



## bobhch

Woooooooooooooah Brass...Kick Brass!!

Bob...This is AMAZING!!...zilla


----------



## tjetsgrig

dtomol said:


> I am guessing at .49 at 48 mph.


Sorry DT, train has left the station on that one. I will be doing it again down the road though, so keep yer eyes open!! 

Thanks 'Zilla!!! It was a fun build!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## sidejobjon

Jim,
Any progress photos??
SJJ


----------



## alpink

let us all wish Sgrig a happy, happy birthday.
Happy Birthday Jim


----------



## tjetsgrig

Thanks Al!! Ive been getting "reminders" since yesterday!!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Yes, Yes, Happy Birthday Jim

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078

Happy Birthday Jim!!:hat::woohoo::hat:


----------



## Bill Hall

Hey Methuselah...all the best on yer next 900 B-days.

Did we ever mention how nice it is to have a qualified professional amongst us.

Thanx for all you do Jim.


----------



## JordanZ870

:woohoo: It's Your Birthday! :woohoo:
Hope ya get lots of cool slot-stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

it,s yer b-day ha 
did you get any arms for gifts? what,d ya get? oh no a hang over!
ditto what b hall said yer a pro man enjoy today!


----------



## alpink

I made Jim put a serpentine belt on my S-10 Xtreme for his birthday.
arms, gears N springs for Sgrig today
LOL


----------



## FastZ28

Happy Birthday Jim!!!
Hope Al didn't keep you to busy LOL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ya old fart.

Hope you got some new underwears.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ya old fart.
> 
> Hope you got some new underwears.


Commando Joe, no need!!!

Thanks everyone, what a great community!!!

JS


----------



## plymouth71

Happy Belated B-Day Hope ya had a great one!


----------



## tjetsgrig

Thought I would give you guys a peek before I list these for sale, enjoy!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Thanks for the peek. They all look great. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## sidejobjon

Jim,
Which ones quicker? said it before Love your wheels.
SJJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

WOW X 2!!!! Both look cool!!! No doubt they're fast!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

No numbers pal?? Or are the shelf queens? 

They look sweet. Are those the rims your selling??


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice to have ya back Jim!


----------



## tjetsgrig

Thanks Guys!! Been alotta crap goin' on here, the therapy was good! No times on the Ford, but gotta love the color shift paint! Yes, those are my wheels, they coulda been a little better. Custom Lake Pipes came out good I thought though! Nomad runs in the mid 0.7's @ almost 30mph. Standard brush motor, not a "wet comm" setup! Check the "Swap & Sell section, they will be listed soon!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## joegri

both of the carz are awsome!! i,m diggin the tires. but what catches my eye is... what is that trak surface??? looks like glass from here!! nice job on all!!


----------



## TGM2054

That paint on the Ford is cool! Love those tires and wheels.


----------



## Gear Head

Alright, spill it, where'd you get those white walls? Both rides look great!


----------



## alpink

he, um, ......... makes em!


----------



## bobhch

Great Fast ones...............Zoomin in coolness they are!!

Love the color change paint job with the dish rims and whitewalls! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



















SuPeR gO mAd....Yeah!!

Bob...keep on slotin'...zilla


----------



## tjetsgrig

Thanks Bob! Love the color shift too, the blue/purple was the only color they had at Lowe's. Do they even make color shift in several different colors?

As stated above, I make the wheels/tires by hand!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## sjracer

Jim,

What what type of motor is in the nomad and what does it ohm at?


----------



## alpink

tjetsgrig said:


> Thanks Guys!! Been alotta crap goin' on here, the therapy was good! No times on the Ford, but gotta love the color shift paint! Yes, those are my wheels, they coulda been a little better. Custom Lake Pipes came out good I thought though! Nomad runs in the mid 0.7's @ almost 30mph. Standard brush motor, not a "wet comm" setup! Check the "Swap & Sell section, they will be listed soon!
> 
> Jim Sgrig


still lookin! 

LOL


----------



## tazman052186

tjetsgrig said:


> Thanks Bob! Love the color shift too, the blue/purple was the only color they had at Lowe's. Do they even make color shift in several different colors?
> 
> As stated above, I make the wheels/tires by hand!
> 
> Jim Sgrig


I have see color shift that had green purple and blue. Thats the only one that I have seen.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Chromlusion is available at my local Auto paint supply. In an aerosol can too. 

Didn't I order a few sets of them there wheels ??:freak:


----------



## tjetsgrig

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Chromlusion is available at my local Auto paint supply. In an aerosol can too.
> 
> Didn't I order a few sets of them there wheels ??:freak:


I don't remember Joe, if you did, I am sorry! You still want some? How many? Steel, or brass?


----------



## plymouth71

I might be interested in a set of steel ones... How much are they? or dare I ask? LoL


----------



## videojimmy

plymouth71 said:


> I might be interested in a set of steel ones... How much are they? or dare I ask? LoL



me too!


----------



## tjetsgrig

How about you guys send me a pm. Im sure I can make what you're in need of. Interested in 4gear, AFX, or Tjet? Let me know!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## tjetsgrig

Sorry Guys! Really bad knee and back episodes the past week and a half, I've been down for the count and trying to get things done when I can! I did send some stuff out, some will be going out this week! Thanks everyone for your patience!!

Jim Sgrig

p.s. Thank God my hands still work!!!


----------



## plymouth71

Have you seen a physio therapist? They did wonders for my back, in particular stretching my HamString !


----------



## tjetsgrig

Yay!! The hits just keep on comin'! Fuel pump took a crap in my car, so now I gotta lay on my back and pull a fuel tank out! Yay!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tjetsgrig said:


> Yay!! The hits just keep on comin'! Fuel pump took a crap in my car, so now I gotta lay on my back and pull a fuel tank out! Yay!!!


Jeez, ya just keep catching all the breaks!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

tjetsgrig said:


> Yay!! The hits just keep on comin'! Fuel pump took a crap in my car, so now I gotta lay on my back and pull a fuel tank out! Yay!!!


Or you could cut a hole in the trunk floor and patch it
up when done. Just a few measurements and
you will know where the pump is located.
I have done this in 2 mini vans and my ranger pickup.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Jim, 

When I cut in the retrofit doors for fuel pump-sender-filter convenience, I skip two little spots on the far edge of the cut out. This creates a nifty hinge that allows one to fold the flap back over and seal it back up with no extra fuss.


----------



## sidejobjon

tjetsgrig said:


> Sorry Guys! Really bad knee and back episodes the past week and a half, I've been down for the count and trying to get things done when I can! I did send some stuff out, some will be going out this week! Thanks everyone for your patience!!
> 
> Jim Sgrig
> 
> p.s. Thank God my hands still work!!!


Jim,
Your health comes first, then Me,Then Al Pink,then Joe 65, Then Mike & hank so on
lol
Get well soon
No rush sjj


----------



## tjetsgrig

Cant do the trap door thing on my car, has the steel line sender that runs half the width of the vehicle! thanks for your thoughts though guys!


----------



## tjetsgrig

Will be up for sale soon! Chassis with all the goodies, poly mags, custom wheels, custom wound motor, etc.!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 65 COMET

hey Jim is soon tonight or this week. Sweet wagon whats it turning on the quarter.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I'm in for a C note :dude:


Mean looking machine indeed.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a good looking wagon I must say!!! RM


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok Joe, got you down for 100, thanks man!! We'll go for a few days and see if anyone else wants to get in on this!

JS


----------



## WesJY

Man thats one nice looking wagon! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WesJY said:


> Man thats one nice looking wagon! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


And she goes too i bet. 

Any numbers on her yet???

And what is the build specs?:tongue:


----------



## 65 COMET

I'm in 110.00


----------



## tjetsgrig

Thanks fellas! 4ohm motor with poly mags, will run in the mid to low 0.6's @ 28-32 mph. With a 3.5, it will definately run in the low 0.6's to the high 0.5's @ 35 mph, but your rear gearset will be at risk!

JS


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok, Hank's on it for now! Im thinking maybe Sunday, we'll see!

JS


----------



## alpink

going once ...........


----------



## tjetsgrig

Twice.......thrice.......gone to Hank!!


----------



## 65 COMET

Jimmy call me i'll come over and pick up.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Gotta finish the chassis Hank, Ill let you know when its done, thank man!


----------



## tjetsgrig

*Brass Gasser!!*

Built a Brass Gasser fellas!! This will be going up for sale soon, auction style in swap & sell. Just thought you guys might enjoy a look. Still gotta finish the pickup assembly,wire it up and build some fenderwell headers for it!!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## alpink

wow, two bad!


----------



## tjetsgrig

Thanks Al! Its gonna pull wheelies too!!

JS


----------



## chappy2

Sweet build! Nothing like seeing pics of a scratch build!


----------



## Bill Hall

Classic frame design! Is that one stick?

Jacking the comm box looks like great way to solve the drop arm pivot location. Can ya get it loose for service?

Very cool Jim!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ooooh!! I wanna see wheelie footage when this is done!!! That chassis' the bomb, and the back wheels look great too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon

*Inline*

Jim,
Messing with inlines?
SJJ


----------



## tjetsgrig

Thanks fellas! 

Yes, serviceable Bill! One stick? Only one stick of brass? Yes, if thats the case. 

Yes, inline for brass projects Jon. Cant get the gasser look I wanted with a pancake foundation!!

Chassis looks dirty, gotta clean the assembly debris up.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Cool*

That' an Awesome Build- man :thumbsup: , and it's not even Finished !
Hey, where can I get some of those Rear Tires ??? did you make them yourself ?...they're Sweet too ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

wow that looks really cool , I like them slicks too !!!


----------



## joegri

bending stix and a bit of solder always gets my attention! a steady diet of pancakes is ok but,it,s nice to mix in a "canwich" now n then.this latest from the hive is very cool and i,ll be jazzed to see it cross the finishline!nice job jim:thumbsup:


----------



## DonSchenck

Is the rear axle through bushings??


----------



## tjetsgrig

Thanks Ralph, Jim and Joe!!

Don, I actually used brass tubing. I soldered a piece across the frame, then cut the center section out. Worked out well!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## tjetsgrig

Got it down the track fellas, wheels up the whole way!! Run smooth and silent, Im very pleased! Someone is gonna be happy with this one!!

JS


----------



## alpink

how much?


----------



## sidejobjon

Jim,
This is like the one Al posted from a train ,but i thought Als was larger then TJET arm
SJJ


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

SJJ- when photographing, don't get so close- even with the macro setting, back away a few feet and use the zoom.
And yes- the one that *several of us were playing with -WAS a T-Jet style 5 lam arm.


----------



## sidejobjon

Ralph,
Thanks i will try that. This ohms low 20 ,has very thick motor brushes, and very flat com.
Sorry to hijack, but felt this needed to be in the Hive
SJJ


----------



## tjetsgrig

alpink said:


> how much?


125.00


----------



## alpink

*pictures?*



tjetsgrig said:


> 125.00


pics? :wave:


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok, look at pics above. Now, picture it going down the track with wheels up! Use yer mental camera!!


----------



## alpink

forgot pics on previous page, sorry.
you gonna list it on SnS forum?


----------



## tjetsgrig

Pinky is the proud new owner of the scratch custom gasser, thanks Al!!!


----------

